# Covid-19: The lack of asthma sufferers and smokers in scientific study data



## Puff(TM) Dragon (1/5/20)

So, I hope this is okay to post in Off Topic. Just something that I researched a bit and found some interesting scientific papers on the subject. Mainly wrote it in response to the government's knee jerk cigarette ban. The file is a 3 page pdf, since I din't want to post a wall of text, and I also wanted to be able to mail it to some friends.

I hope someone find it useful

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/20)

Puff(TM) Dragon said:


> So, I hope this is okay to post in Off Topic. Just something that I researched a bit and found some interesting scientific papers on the subject. Mainly wrote it in response to the government's knee jerk cigarette ban. The file is a 3 page pdf, since I din't want to post a wall of text, and I also wanted to be able to mail it to some friends.
> 
> I hope someone find it useful



Interesting reading @Puff(TM) Dragon , I have also seen articles that the French Government is now testing Nicotine patches and other nrt’s on their emergency response staff and patients due to less smokers seemingly ending up infected when compared to those that don’t.

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-smokers-at-lower-risk-of-getting-coronavirus

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-that-nicotine-combats-covid-19-idUSKCN2292O8

So imho it’s definitely a knee jerk reaction from Government based on what I don’t know, and the nanny state and “you can’t think for yourself syndrome, I have to do it for you” manifesting here. This “ban” is not going to make most smokers stop, according to other researchers will have no real impact on smokers health as the damage has been done, and created a flourishing black market. And we all know that a lot of South Africans know everything, so why listen to others, very selective hearing, especially if they are given some type of power, the balloon head principle kicks in and they are elevated above the common person. And yes, I do understand the worry of social distancing and sharing, the only thing they base this on, it’s working superbly if you hear of the flourishing black market. I think more people share a smoke now than ever due to the non availability. So glad I vape and don’t smoke any more.

Pity the same eagerness is not applied in other spheres.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (1/5/20)

The problem is that they haven't figured out yet if it is the nicotine, per se, or the reaction your lungs have to other particles in the smoke. This is where the asthma angle comes in, since they(asthma sufferers) in general don't smoke. I like the "out of the box" thinking where he suggests that maybe a couple of puffs at the first suspicion of infection might help "kick start" the reaction. Hope they find something.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff(TM) Dragon (1/5/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Interesting reading @Puff(TM) Dragon , https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-that-nicotine-combats-covid-19-idUSKCN2292O8



Very interesting reading. For those that want the actual paper: https://www.qeios.com/read/FXGQSB

Basically their research shows that ACE2 is not just present in the respiratory tract, but also in the brain, small intestines, colon, kidney and testis. AAAaand that the receptors in the brain are in the regions responsible cardiovascular functions, among others, and that the ACE2 receptors in the repiratory tract play a smaller part in contracting Covid-19.

They postulate that nicotine increases the activity of some magical medical juice (sorry, I think I need a few years of medical training to understand this all fully) that basically block the virus in the brain region from linking to the ACE2 receptor. 

The reason this sounds quite plausible is the fact that about 88% of severe patients display neurological issues including cerebrovascular disease and even unconsciousness. Also, some less severe patients reported headaches, nausea and vomiting, all areas not related to the respiratory tract.

Go read the paper. Some of these studies sometimes make me so afraid of just having a body, seeing how all the little parts interact.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

